# When is too early to hive packages



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

You hive your packages the day you get them or the next. Any longer and they will die.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

It is not impossible to do what you are asking...but you are asking a lot of new packages to build comb so early in the season.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Be sure you feed them like crazy.

JMO

Rusty


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

Early March is too early for PA. I am assuming you will be putting the package into a brand new hive with no comb, stores, etc. Temperatures in early March will probably preclude liquid feeding. You will need to purchase or make solid feed for them and transition to liquid feed later in March. There won't be much of any nectar available until late March or early April. It won't really start ramping up until mid-April (typically). I suggest you reschedule your package to that timeframe or later. You don't need more challenges as a new beekeeper. Check with your mentor or local bee club. They should have good local advice.

I have some packages arriving the last week of March. They will be hived with existing comb and some stores plus I will be feeding them liquid syrup.

Jim.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you are asking if I would buy packages in March in your location, no I would not. I would shoot for no earlier than the middle of April and the end of April or the first of may would be better. The quality of the later packages is much better as well as less risk of them dying of starvation because they can't really take syrup when the syrup is cold and they have no stores. Ideally, I would get them two months later than you are... early May is a good goal.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

jfmcree said:


> Early March is too early for PA.
> 
> Jim.


Agreed.

Anyone want to turn beesource into a beekeeping gambling site where we bet on which beeks are going to kill their packages in the first week?


----------



## iokra (Feb 3, 2017)

edwardsjw2 said:


> Hello This is my first attempt at beekeeping I have 2 warre hives ready to go and ordered 3 packages for delivery in early March. I live in planting zone 6/ eastern PA. Am I being too aggressive? Should I wait until later to hive the packages?


Did you end up getting your package bees last year in March? If so did they made it ok? I am planning on getting bees mid March (also my first attempt at beekeeping). I am in NY, planting zone 6 just like you.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I lived in Lancaster County Pa. for 50 years and there is no way I would order packages for March.
Try to move your delivery date back to the end of April.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

He said new Warre hives......topbars....no comb or foundation. Yikes!


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

lol he also said 2 hives 3 packages... 
a year ago, and hasn't posted since inch:


----------

